# Coroplast difficulties



## Bailee (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so confused. My local Home Depot does not carry coroplast. I can't find any other place except my local sign store. They want 40$ for one 68x39 sheet. Is that reasonable? I feel like they're ripping me off. Any suggestions?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I paid 32$ for my piece of coroplast, 48in by 96in. It was a little outrageous. 

However, double check your home depot. Ask for plexiglass instead of coroplast. They should take you to an area that has both. Most people at home depot, I've discovered, do not know what coroplast is. You might have to buy more than one sheet depending on your project. 

As an alternative I used vinyl (laminate) flooring for Penny's cage. I now use plastic cube sides that I found at dollar general. You might be able to find them.


----------



## Bailee (Aug 13, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> I paid 32$ for my piece of coroplast, 48in by 96in. It was a little outrageous.
> 
> However, double check your home depot. Ask for plexiglass instead of coroplast. They should take you to an area that has both. Most people at home depot, I've discovered, do not know what coroplast is. You might have to buy more than one sheet depending on your project.
> 
> As an alternative I used vinyl (laminate) flooring for Penny's cage. I now use plastic cube sides that I found at dollar general. You might be able to find them.


I was wondering if you possibly have a picture of your cage handy? I'd really like to see what that looks like.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru.../1611-cage-setup-examples-102.html#post496650

This is the cage I use now. The bottom left cage is Winter's. I am still using coroplast for him. This was a huge project for me. If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## Bailee (Aug 13, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru.../1611-cage-setup-examples-102.html#post496650
> 
> This is the cage I use now. The bottom left cage is Winter's. I am still using coroplast for him. This was a huge project for me. If you have any questions please ask.


I'm absolutely in love with your cages! I love the pink squares! Just one question, is the "plexiglass" actually plaskolite? This stuff? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Plaskolite-8-in-x-10-in-Polystyrene-Sheet-1S08104A/202043333/


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you! 

Yes, I think that is what I bought. It was near the plexiglass section. As long as it's clear(ish) and plastic so it's easy to drill through you should be fine.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

A couple years ago I was able to get a 5x5 piece of corrogated plastic from Sign-A-Rama (sign shop) it was like $25, only thing that sucks about a piece that big is cutting it. Took me hours. 

No reason plexiglass wouldn't work for both the bottom and the sides of the cage, even better you can have Lowes/Home Depot cut the pieces to your specifications which saves sooooo much time (and sanity).


----------

